# No post for rescued divers? Really?



## Firefishvideo

http://blog.al.com/live/2012/08/divers_rescued_after_strong_cu.html
I had heard that this was being suppressed by the forum.....if true ...why in the heck would anyone suppress something that could keep other divers from making this mistake.?!!! I did a search of the forum and came up with nothing.
This can't be the case since I have heard the story from nearly every fisherman and diver I know.
There are multiple threads debating the safety of not leaving a crew member on board when diving from an anchored boat. I think this incident indicates the correct answer to the question.
I'm glad that everyone made it out of this safely. This is why I always dive with a strobe attached....but also with a able crewman on the boat.
If this post gets deleted...... Well there's a special place in hell for those that suppress the truth when it could help others from being harmed.
There are other forums for divers that love to suppress open discussion of incidents.....I don't visit them because I don't like my information sterilized.
I really hope this is not the case here.


----------



## Splittine

The thread was deleted because it was requested by the divers. Your words are kinda harsh towards the forum without actually knowing all the details.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Dang man that's crazy......I'm really glad that they got picked up like that, could have been very bad. Glad they had strobes on them!


----------



## no woryz

Splittine, I have a lot of respect for you but as a diver I'm with firefish on this one..... lives have been lost doing the very same thing and there are new divers on this forum everyday looking for help and guidance.... sorry if someone is embarrassed.... but it happened and nothing can change how lucky they are.... I'm sure they learned from it but so should everybody..


----------



## hjorgan

We've all done stupid things and lived to regret them (ex-wife comes to mind). And we've all done everything right, with all the gear and backup plans, and have had it just go wrong anyway. I agree that prepare and pre-plan is the best plan, but hey, stuff happens. These guys know they made that mistake that could have cost them everything. Let's not drag them through it on this forum. It's just not worth it and we need to keep the forum strong. Hindsight is not as smart as you think it is.


----------



## Firefishvideo

Splittine said:


> The thread was deleted because it was requested by the divers. Your words are kinda harsh towards the forum without actually knowing all the details.


Harsh, yes, fair, kind of. No disrespect intended, but I don't have the power to pull news off the air, I don't believe anyone should. I know this is a privately owned forum, but this is kind of against everything we stand for in America. Free speech, right to own guns, ect. Sorry...just really struck a nerve...once again I know is is a private forum and you guys have the power to shape it as you see fit.
I just hope that the people that this information could help get it before they make the same mistake.


----------



## Splittine

no woryz said:


> Splittine, I have a lot of respect for you but as a diver I'm with firefish on this one..... lives have been lost doing the very same thing and there are new divers on this forum everyday looking for help and guidance.... sorry if someone is embarrassed.... but it happened and nothing can change how lucky they are.... I'm sure they learned from it but so should everybody..


I agree. I guess it's all in how you word it. It kinda rubs people raw when someone post with their chest puffed out making statements that were made.


----------



## EODangler

But the divers free speech was respected when the forum met their request.


----------



## Firefishvideo

EODangler said:


> But the divers free speech was respected when the forum met their request.


If you mean the ones involved in the incident, then you are misinterpreting the idea of free speech. They had the right to state their point of view , but they did NOT have the right to suppress ALL other divers point of view until they decide to issue a scripted press release. If the comments are not allowed now, they will not be allowed later either.
No one deserves to be berated for a mistake, and unfortunately that means there is a disgusting gray line which the moderators have to walk....but the total ban is wrong in my opinion.


----------



## EODangler

I see your point, but you're talking about it now and this thread is still here...

So I guess other divers can still learn.


----------



## flappininthebreeze

I see the same situation almost every weekend; a boat full of divers pull up, anchor, and roll off, en masse, to dive, leaving the boat unattended. I've seen it at the 3 Barges all the way to the "O". That said, it goes off without a hitch most times, but is still poor practice and ill advised. So much can go so wrong so fast. 

Sorry these folks had a bad day, and glad they are safe. Hope Momma gave them a good talking to for putting a 13 yo in that position. Holy crap, this could have been so tragic. 

Folks, PLEASE, don't do this. There are too many folks who want to dive, to run short and put yourself in danger. Use the forum to find a bubble watcher, or extra diver. Take turns, dive in pairs and be safe.


----------



## swhiting

Great job Reel Worthless crew!


----------



## sniperpeeps

swhiting said:


> Great job Reel Worthless crew!


+1...


----------



## MillerTime

One thing to think about...How many of us actually wear strobe lights? I have a little beacon light on the top of my tank but not sure how effective that would be in their situation.

Glad everything turned out okay for everyone. Honestly if I did something stupid (and I have plenty of those situations) I would be embarrased but if even one person could learn from me then it would be worth it to share my story.


----------



## no woryz

One of many things to learn here is how to deal with the current.... Its a full moon, usually going to be a little current to deal with...we will throw a buoy and then come back and look at it to gauge the current.... if its too bad we anchor so a diver doesn't get swept out during a safety stop... this means the diver has to go down & up the anchor line... a repeated violation of this will probably not get you invited back with the K crew....we all wear a strobe, carry a reel & safety sausage.... God forbid one of us gets swept away from the boat but we always talk about the what if's..we will NEVER leave the boat unattended and a dive team is only as strong as its weakest member and that was probably a factor here.... Fishing and diving are some of the greatest things I know and this family is blessed to be back home and safe.... I do get upset over things like this because I have had to bring too many people back home to their family because they were unprepared or didn't consider the what if's...this story should be a wake up lesson to all who leave a boat unattended.... Dive smart and dive safe...


----------



## kahala boy

no woryz said:


> Splittine, I have a lot of respect for you but as a diver I'm with firefish on this one..... lives have been lost doing the very same thing and there are new divers on this forum everyday looking for help and guidance.... sorry if someone is embarrassed.... but it happened and nothing can change how lucky they are.... I'm sure they learned from it but so should everybody..


 I'm with these guys on this one. I don't dive but it doesn't disqualify me from making this comment. My son went and got qualified and it was said day after day to them to always be prepared. Thanks MBT and Big Rich.:thumbup: Hopefully all learned from this incident and it won't happen again. Shouldn't people who survive their mistakes educate the masses so it doesn't happen again? Just my .02 cents


----------



## SaltAddict

I have the utmost of respect for the mods of this forum (splitline I see the most). You have (in my humble opinion) always been as fair as expected when it comes to expressed opinion. This story (thread) WILL save somone's life in the future. I don't know about supression of the story or anything to that nature, but there are many lessons to be learned here.

I do not know the names of anyone involved, so my opinion here is generic and no offense is intended. 

We (regular divers on my boat) were just discussing yesterday the strong currents we have seen over the last week. We (2 tech divers) were telling each other (with 2 open water cert divers down while we were up) that we needed to teach them how to fire up an smb on a reel, so that we could track their safety stop in the current. We were live boating (no anchor, motor running at all times, someone always at the wheel) and knew to watch behind the marker buoy for the divers to surface. We lost their bubble trail and when they surfaced they were 150 yards behind the buoy. We made certain before they splashed that they had signal devices and made note of the fact that one needed to purchase a whistle in the future.

My point is, you should learn something every dive. Simple or complex, you should always be thinking. Leaving a boat unattended in any situation is a bad idea (to me). I personally witnessed a guy on a jet ski swing up to an unattended boat and steal a cooler full of beer... that's the lighter side of things. When you have new divers with you, if conditions are less than ideal, BAIL... ABORT. Yes you spent money to get out, but in the grand scheme, it is better to be cautious. 

Many of us could go on and on about a thousand things concerning safety. Believe me, I am not narcissistic at all... there are a million things I haven't thought of that will happen over time. Diving is supposed to be fun, but it is certainly not without risk. Every dive "we" should think about a,b, and c, but don't neglect x,y, and z.

I am glad everyone in this situation made it home safe. Thanks to the rescue boat for looking out. I am sure the younger person (if not scared away from this wonderful sport) will have his game tight after this experience. We can all learn from this (I know I picked up a thing or two).

Again, no disrespect to those involved. No disrespect to this forum or its' admins, but stories like this one NEED to be told. This sport is growing exponentially, and in my humble opinion, forums like this one are an invaluable tool.


----------



## Telum Pisces

From the article:

_A family member described details of their harrowing story on condition that the men and boy remain anonymous. _

Yes, talk about the story and how to dive safe and promote safe diving all you want. That is a great thing that we as divers need to do.

But at the request of the divers involved, they asked to remain anonymous. In today's media crazed environment, it's near impossible. I just hope that you don't go through some ordeal and then expect privacy on the matter. I personally can't stand how we are so crazy for instant information on any kind of incident that happened anywhere that we trample all over the privacy of those people involved.

Again, not saying that we should not talk about diving and leaving the boat unattented and bad currents and what to do in the event of such an event happening. We should talk about that all day long. It can help save a life. But we should not press the people involved to come out and speak if they do no wish to do so.

I pretty often offer on the forum to take a bubble watcher that is not a diver for free. Why, because I know the extra safety it provides is worth it to me. I have dove plenty of times while leaving the boat. Did it a ton of times when I had my smaller boat. I don't do it now.


----------



## marmidor

SaltAddict said:


> I have the utmost of respect for the mods of this forum (splitline I see the most). You have (in my humble opinion) always been as fair as expected when it comes to expressed opinion. This story (thread) WILL save somone's life in the future. I don't know about supression of the story or anything to that nature, but there are many lessons to be learned here.
> 
> I do not know the names of anyone involved, so my opinion here is generic and no offense is intended.
> 
> We (regular divers on my boat) were just discussing yesterday the strong currents we have seen over the last week. We (2 tech divers) were telling each other (with 2 open water cert divers down while we were up) that we needed to teach them how to fire up an smb on a reel, so that we could track their safety stop in the current. We were live boating (no anchor, motor running at all times, someone always at the wheel) and knew to watch behind the marker buoy for the divers to surface. We lost their bubble trail and when they surfaced they were 150 yards behind the buoy. We made certain before they splashed that they had signal devices and made note of the fact that one needed to purchase a whistle in the future.
> 
> My point is, you should learn something every dive. Simple or complex, you should always be thinking. Leaving a boat unattended in any situation is a bad idea (to me). I personally witnessed a guy on a jet ski swing up to an unattended boat and steal a cooler full of beer... that's the lighter side of things. When you have new divers with you, if conditions are less than ideal, BAIL... ABORT. Yes you spent money to get out, but in the grand scheme, it is better to be cautious.
> 
> Many of us could go on and on about a thousand things concerning safety. Believe me, I am not narcissistic at all... there are a million things I haven't thought of that will happen over time. Diving is supposed to be fun, but it is certainly not without risk. Every dive "we" should think about a,b, and c, but don't neglect x,y, and z.
> 
> I am glad everyone in this situation made it home safe. Thanks to the rescue boat for looking out. I am sure the younger person (if not scared away from this wonderful sport) will have his game tight after this experience. We can all learn from this (I know I picked up a thing or two).
> 
> Again, no disrespect to those involved. No disrespect to this forum or its' admins, but stories like this one NEED to be told. This sport is growing exponentially, and in my humble opinion, forums like this one are an invaluable tool.


Extremely well said. I have been open water certed for a couple of years but I only have a handful of dives under my belt. We wanted to dive this past weekend but after all the stories of the strong currents lately I decided to scrub it and just fish. I'm glad I did after seeing some of the videos of guys fighting the current just trying to get to the anchor line. I am overly cautious and don't dive much because I keep waiting on the "perfect" conditions. I guess that's not gonna happen so I just need to splash! Thanks for the good read!


----------



## below me

the story is definitely a wakeup call. gonna look into strobes lights now...


----------



## Firefishvideo

http://www.tek-tite.com/home/index.php
This is where I got my strobe.....its still looks and functions like new after years of diving. I just replace the battery each season, wheather it needs it or not. It stays attached to my blackplate, clipped in under my lift bag. I would get one that is big enough to be bright and last for at least 10 hours, but not so big as to annoy or get in the way....that way it never gets removed from your gear. It would be nice to match battery usage between it and one (of 2)permanantly attached flashlights on your rig.
http://www.tek-tite.com/src/product_info.php?id=3086 This is the one I actually use....good for 6-10 hours and small/light + rugged ....$60 from tektite.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I need to find a way to keep my spot on me. Surely there has to be a small case out there that I can slip my spot into. It's no bigger than a gopro camera. And there are plenty of underwater housings for cameras. Is there just a plain jane waterproof case out there that is pressure rated? I have done some looking and can't find just a plain underwater case.

I found this, but it's only rated to 100'. I need at least 150' or so.

http://www.amazon.com/OtterBox-Underwater-Small-Digital-Camera/dp/B000HCZ4FC


----------



## Firefishvideo

Telum Pisces said:


> I need to find a way to keep my spot on me. Surely there has to be a small case out there that I can slip my spot into. It's no bigger than a gopro camera. And there are plenty of underwater housings for cameras. Is there just a plain jane waterproof case out there that is pressure rated? I have done some looking and can't find just a plain underwater case.


 Don't know.....I'll check into it....could always make a few.


----------



## no woryz

Looks like a great strobe Scott, I'm a little disappointed that it's only rated to 1000 feet deep though....guess well have to have to think of that on the deep dives...


----------



## SaltAddict

For a waterproof housing, I believe the best thing to use is a canister (similar or exactly like what houses the battery for a "canister light"). When I dove in Jupiter (drift diving) one of the DM"s used it to hold a handheld gps enabled vhf. That way when he surfaced, he could just hail the boat and read off his gps coordinates. He said day or night, it worked flawless every time.


----------



## naclh2oDave

http://nautiluslifeline.com/

This what I will be upgrading to. Rated to 425 feet, no canister or pressure vessel needed.


----------



## Haulin' Ash

http://www.otterbox.com/waterproof-cases/waterproof-cases,default,sc.html

I have been looking into a PLB and found a few cases that one might fit in while i dive. here are some otterbox models but they are only rated to 100'.


----------



## Telum Pisces

naclh2oDave said:


> http://nautiluslifeline.com/
> 
> This what I will be upgrading to. Rated to 425 feet, no canister or pressure vessel needed.


Looks good. One thing I don't like is it uses VHF. VHF is line of site and you are in the water. Does not give too much range possibly. I like my SPOT. Does not matter how far out or whether a boat is in range, I can send a distress signal. And once the distress button is pushed, it constantly updates my position every few minutes so that they will have the most up to date coordinates. Plus, I already have it and pay for the service. So that's a plus.

Just saw some testing results from the maker and they tested it out to 11.8 NM. That's a good distance. But still could leave you floating a while if no one comes around.



Haulin' Ash said:


> http://www.otterbox.com/waterproof-cases/waterproof-cases,default,sc.html
> 
> I have been looking into a PLB and found a few cases that one might fit in while i dive. here are some otterbox models but they are only rated to 100'.


I have seen the otterbox cases and I have even read reviews of people taking them past 100' without any harm. But I prefer something where the manufacture actaully gives it a deeper rating. Might be worth spending the $20 for dives that are shallower than 100'. But that's only a few dives that I do. Most are deeper than 100'.


----------



## TURTLE

*Yep, they could have stayed anonymous and the story could still help people learn from it.*

*Without the lights they may not have been found. Good move on those being there.*


----------



## no woryz

They are still anonymous..... I dont know who the divers are and I'm not concerned to find out their names.... it was the stifled discussion that was a concern...This has turned into a very informative thread and thats nothing but a good thing...


----------



## SaltAddict

I have read several test articles (not by the manufacturer) on that nautilus. 11 miles is in the most ideal of conditions with a boat (receiving the distress call from the diver) having a very high antenna. In swells they test very poorly. When they go satelitte, I will buy one.

A word on the Spot (which I own). If you fire off either of the distress calls: "need a tow" or "all hell broke loose call the cavalry".... reset it every 30 minutes until you are towed, saved, or eaten by the kraken. After 30 minutes they freeze on last coordinates. Trust me, I have had the cavalry come get me.

If you really want to cover your bases: get a sat phone, gps, 400' rated canister, bottle of gin, martini shaker (and glass), olive juice, and some jalapeno stuffed olives. 

In my humble opinion, a plb, spot, or epirb in a canister are your best bet. However, a bubble watcher on a live boat is hard to beat.


----------



## no woryz

Thanks Salt..... will be watching to see what comes out next, I expect satelitte options to get better sometime soon......does the CYA kit come in rum & coke? I know Firefish will be after the Jack & coke version though...


----------



## Orion45

Here's a strobe light rated to *500* meters. 

http://www.hyperbaric-technology.com/PDF/AQ-4%20Strobe%20Light.pdf


----------



## Orion45

Here are two more...each rated to 500 feet and priced under $50.

http://www.divegearexpress.com/lights/strobes.shtml


----------



## Orion45

Here are several more...pressure rated from 500 to 2,000 feet.

http://www.tek-tite.com/src/products.php?c=3082


----------



## Clay-Doh

Scott (Firefish) nor anyone else didn't appear to me to be pressing the actual people involved into revealing themselves, or talking about it. Seems to me that what he (and others) disagreed with is the fact that other peoples discussion was censored and deleted. 

The people involved have every right to not come forward, not reveal themselves, not answer questions about it, not expound on the details, etc. But do they have the right to decide that no one else should be talking about it on a public forum? To "reach out" and make the decision for others of what they can and can't type?

Apparently so on this forum. 

And I also personally disagree with that. No offense to this forum, and no offense to you at all Splittine. You are a moderator on a privately owned forum and have the authority to act in your discretion, and I realize freedom of speech does not apply on a forum just as it doesn't apply at my house, and if I don't like what someone is saying, or think it's out of line or insensitive to others I have the right to tell them to stop, or leave. You made a derision, and although I personally disagree with it doesn't change how I think of you, so please don't take offense.

That's just my 2 cents, and that's probably about all my opinion is worth, 2 cents. I just had to chime in because it seemed like Scott's (and the others who feel the same way) words were getting twisted by people who disagree with him. 

If you don't want to talk about something that embarrasses you, fine. But to decide for others that they can't too...well.....:whistling:


----------



## Splittine

Only thread that I know was deleted was one I started about Reel Worthless finding 3 people adrift. I'm not sure how this got blown up this big or how many threads there actually were about this but the only other one I seen is still active. I think people is making a bigger deal about the "censorship" than actually exist. I agree with y'all about learning from others mistakes but the thread that was deleted had nothing to do with that. That thread about the missing divers is still active. The funny thing is 75% of the people have no idea what thread I deleted. I kind of take offense when someone tells me there is a special place in hell for me. Not the best move there.


----------



## whome

Splittine said:


> The funny thing is 75% of the people have no idea what thread I deleted.


Thats exactly right...just something for them to complain about...Bottom line is that you deleted a thread that you started at the request of the divers involved....Nothing else has been deleted.... If you have a complaint about THAT, then let's hear it.... If not I think a lot of people owe split an apology...I'll hold my breath...


----------



## Firefishvideo

Since I don't hover on the forum all day, I don't know how many threads it was.....
If it was only 1 thread that was deleted, then I'll be the first to appologize. 
Still don't see why it needed to be deleted, but since it was your thread, then so be it. Perks of being a mod.

Until this week I had no idea that it was so easy for members to have threads or whole identities striken from the record.:whistling:

Just seemed strange that something so big, went so long without making the forum at least half a dozen times. I guess people CAN keep their mouths shut once in a while.???

PS: since my rant was all based on a question of wheather threads were deleted or not....and that question was only answered as YES (by splitline)....then this is the first I'm hearing of it only being Splitlines own post. 

PPS: So is this thread sufficiently derailed now?....we were starting to make some progress there for a second.

If I hadn't argued the bubble watcher safety point multiple times before I would not have been so fired up......I really should not care....even with real life evidence.....most people won't listen. First hand wisdom and experience ,when offered up on this forum .....most times is as good as flushed down the toilet.


----------



## below me

Firefishvideo said:


> PPS: So is this thread sufficiently derailed now?....we were starting to make some progress there for a second.
> 
> If I hadn't argued the bubble watcher safety point multiple times before I would not have been so fired up......I really should not care....even with real life evidence.....most people won't listen. First hand wisdom and experience ,when offered up on this forum .....most times is as good as flushed down the toilet.


werd and rest assured your thread did at least one person some good. i'm looking at strobes now:thumbup:


----------

